
How the Friday DDoS Attack Affected Pingdom - KiwiCoder
http://royal.pingdom.com/2016/10/24/ddos-attack-affects-pingdom/
======
mortar
We've been with Pingdom for a while and it's an outstandingly affordable
service but their new features seem riddled with bugs (tagging checks as an
example), and their API is slow and unusable from Australia (ignores query
limit params) - It seems like they're no longer innovating and when I tried to
share my concerns there was a bit of a 'who cares' attitude. It's great to see
transparencey about this issue, but it could've come the other day when they
'paused' checks for unaffected clients.

~~~
wodow
Will you move to an alternative? If so, what?

~~~
mortar
We're currently investigating two solutions:

1) [https://github.com/arachnys/cabot](https://github.com/arachnys/cabot) 2)
Prometheus with
[https://github.com/prometheus/blackbox_exporter](https://github.com/prometheus/blackbox_exporter)

Keen to hear what others are using

